# Naming Help



## HorseCreek (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm not really sure  which forum this should go in, so please move if needed. 

I have and love Nurture Soap's version of Breath of God FO. I want to rename it though. Any ideas?


----------



## lsg (Nov 18, 2016)

How about Heavenly Breeze?


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 18, 2016)

I like that!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 18, 2016)

HorseCreek said:


> I like that!



Yes but it doesn't describe the scent at all.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 18, 2016)

Unless you know what the fo itself smells of, it doesn't help to have a soap named after the fo, either


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 18, 2016)

I think it smells what I imagine a Himalayan village would smell like (from the Lush original - I haven't smelled Nurture's dupe). Maybe something with mountain or temple or sacred or umm... I'm rubbish at naming things...


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 18, 2016)

Reading the description...I want to say "Fertile Breeze"....but maybe that sounds weird?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm not too clever with names, and I don't know what this smells like, but a play on the name - something like Angels Breath or Breath of Angels? Or from the description Temple of Clouds. If the fragrance is incensey, a temple reference would fit (in my mind anyway).


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 18, 2016)

Breath of Heaven

Free Spirit

Renewed 

Heavenly Mist

A New Earth

Sanctity 

That's all I got.


----------



## JuneP (Nov 18, 2016)

Wind spirit, or maybe heaven's wind,
winds of change, heavenly breeze,


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 19, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I think it smells what I imagine a Himalayan village would smell like (from the Lush original - I haven't smelled Nurture's dupe). Maybe something with mountain or temple or sacred or umm... I'm rubbish at naming things...



AS a buyer I would want it to smell like the description of the FO on the soap.  As a seller I wouldn't want to use the name the FO company used because then the customer or competitors could steal it!  

So I would call it something like Mountain Air.  That sounds like a himalayan village on a good day doesn't it?  Fresh and clean air smell.


----------



## Susie (Nov 19, 2016)

As a buyer, I would not mind having a description of the scent somewhere in the booth, if I could not smell it myself.  But I would not care if the name was a description itself.  If I sold, I would only care that I knew that "Scent X is FO Y from Z company".


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 21, 2016)

You guys are simply amazing.  Thank you for such awesome ideas.  It definitely has an incense quality to it,  so you're  spot on there.  
I either sell at shows, so folks can smell it in person,  or online where I give a detailed scent description, so non descriptive names are just fine.  
I'm going to look at all the ideas tomorrow and see what I come up with.  Thank you all SO much!


----------

